# Help w/ snow plowing



## jusblaze (Nov 19, 2005)

I was searching yahoo for info on plowing and came across you guys.. I have been searching through forums for at least 4 hours now. This Site is Awesome....

Now thats out the way.

I was asked to plow for Starbucks. Where I am located there are tons of young kids with trucks plowing for cheap. I was thinking of charging him $120 pr/hr. Which will include plowing, shoveling, & salting (labor & material). It wiould be for a 2 men crew.
It is located about 20- 25min from my house. I will guess he would have a 1inch trigger. Does this sound correct or close?


----------

